# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  ME and DE workout>??

## jypoll

I have noticed some people refer to their workout as "DE bench day" or "ME bench day". what does it mean and whats the difference?

----------


## Maverick_J8

ME = Max Effort (heavy low rep benching)

DE = Dynamic Effort (speed bench / fast and explosive reps with light weight)

These are principles advocated in powerlifting; specifically well known with Westside Barbell. Read up on it.

----------


## jypoll

so essentially, switch every other week between the two?

----------


## quarry206

my split is 

1 chest (ME bench)
2 back
3 legs
4 tri's bi's (DE bench @ 40% of 1rm)
5 shoulder rehab, abs, more simple leg work

----------

